# So close to starting to mix, but...



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

So - time is drawing near - I will be in SA in less than a month to collect lots of VapeMail - including two orders (at this stage ) of my juice DIY goodies.

I have been doing more reading and research than I have been for a long time on any topic. I do however have a few questions that remains unanswered, but I know there are enough experts here that will clarify. So thank you in advance for your guidance.

1. I have gathered that I will probably need to add less sweetner than most recipes state - I am not a big fan of too sweet vapes. I might leave it out or reduce drastically. I have however gathered that some top notes require the sweetner to do them justice. Can one add sweetner later on to an existing mix I f you discover that a recipe requires it?

2. In the same line - I quite like menthol vapes - not sure if I like menthol as much as @Silver, but still. I assume the same can happen here - discovering later that I require to add some more to an existing mix - can it be done

3. Lastly in the same line - can the same be done for NIC? I'm currently vaping at 6mg, but want to experiment with 3mg - with the option to boost to 6mg if I find that it is too "light" for me.

I suppose that I can simply make different mixes at different ratios, but if I can tweak an existing mix, it would mean less wastage. Furthermore - would the additions in 1 - 3 require additional steeping?

4. hot plate magnetic stirrer - seems like a great idea - I just don't know how practical it will be for small mixes 10-15 ml for instance. Are there other options that does not require heavy hand action (I'm blessed with RA and most of the time it is my wrists that suffer).

5. Menthol - I'm a big confused about this. I have read a thread where various options were discussed. I am trying to understand the difference between the menthol flavor and "coolness". Is there a difference?

I think for now, those are my burning issues. Looking forward to your responses.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/17)

Hi,

I would guess:

1. Yes, I would try that.

2. Yes, rather start lower and add later.

3. Yes. I have a little spread sheet that does the calculation to increase the nic content of a mix. I sometimes do that if I cannot find 6mg, I will buy 3mg and spike it myself. If you send me a PM I can forward it to you.

4. I use mine all the time. I bought small Erlenmeyer Flasks of 25ml and I can stir 10ml in them as testers.

5. Yes it is slightly different. Menthol is the traditional menthol. Something like Koolada will do the cooling. I do not use these very often as it is not really my profile.

Safe travels and I trust you will get more comments.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/8/17)

I agree with @SAVaper above. 

To add: 

It is worth your while to download the Recipe Calculator for free from here. It not only keeps track of all your recipes, cost and concentrates, but has the functionality to easily do all the calculations you refer to in the OP. Remember to input the specific weights of VG and PG. 

I mix by weight directly into the bottles for less washing up and for a quicker process. No magnetic stirrer for me. Shaking by hand after capping is really not onerous nor strenuous in my experience mixing at 60VG/40PG. I might shake it once or twice at the beginning of steeping when I pass the steeping cupboard. 

Koolada and the like just give a cooling effect and not a menthol taste - neutral in taste. I prefer FA Polar Blast (at the same percentages) for it does not have the carton taste and throat irritating effect some people experience with Koolada.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

Andre said:


> I agree with @SAVaper above.
> 
> To add:
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre. I will look at the calculator - do you know if it runs on the Mac platform?

So if I understand correctly, some or other menthol + Polar ice would be the combination? If so, suggested % for both (if I'm making own recipes)? I suppose I can look what other recipes use to get an idea

The magnetic stirred - considering that it can mix small volumes might be a requirement for me - RA this last few days are chowing my wrists again. 

Thanks again



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 3. Yes. I have a little spread sheet that does the calculation to increase the nic content of a mix. I sometimes do that if I cannot find 6mg, I will buy 3mg and spike it myself. If you send me a PM I can forward it to you.
> ...



Thanks @SAVaper - PM send


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

So looks like a magnetic stirrer will work for me. Any suggestions on which one and where to get? I recall vaguely that somebody had it on special at VapeCon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Andre. I will look at the calculator - do you know if it runs on the Mac platform?
> 
> So if I understand correctly, some or other menthol + Polar ice would be the combination? If so, suggested % for both (if I'm making own recipes)? I suppose I can look what other recipes use to get an idea
> 
> Thanks again


The calculator cannot run on the Mac platform as far as I know.

Yes, could be used in combination like I did here (Menthol/Mint/Koolada), but that is more the exception than the rule. Most recipes would have either or - menthol/mint where a menthol/mint taste is required or Polar Blast/Koolada where a cooling/ice sensation is required like with certain beverages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (28/8/17)

@RenaldoRheeder, you can absolutely add nic, flavour, menthol or whatever to tweak your mixes. This applies to flavour testing as well. I like to test flavours at several different percentages. Making up a 10ml tester for each % requires more bottles and is also wasteful, it's very rare that I'll vape a full 10ml of a single flavour let alone several 10ml. So I do it all in one bottle, by incrementally adding to my initial mix. 

The only minor drawback is that if you add to a steeped mix, it's probably best to let it sit overnight before vaping. You don't need to give it a full steep, all the other ingredients are already steeped so whatever you add should homogenise quickly with the mix. But it might not be great off the shake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

Thanks @Andre, @SAVaper, and @RichJHB / very helpful. No if I can just find a magnetic stirrer, then I'm ready to rock and roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

@Silver - I recall that you are using Vapour Mountain menthol - have you used any other brands and how do you rate it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/9/17)

Another question peeps - I have noticed that some commercial juice are colored, but I have not seen color in the DIY ingredients?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Another question peeps - I have noticed that some commercial juice are colored, but I have not seen color in the DIY ingredients?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Renaldo, some concentrates to have a color such as Caramel and a couple more although most are completely clear. Most DIY mixes however do turn some or other shade of yellow to some getting a reddish tint with steeping. This is due to the various chemicals, including Nicotine, interacting with each other and the air in the bottle etc. There may be some that do add colorant but everyone here would strongly advise against that.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/9/17)

Thanks @Raindance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (2/9/17)

@RenaldoRheeder - Something that you might check want to check out instead of the magnetic stirrer would be an ultrasonic cleaner. With the ultrasonic you can mix your juices directly in the bottle (preferably PET or glass bottles - the softer HDPE bottles won't transfer the vibrations that effectively) and then pop them straight into the ultrasonic for 3 - 9 cycles (8 - 10 minutes per cycle, depending on the model. Some only do 2 minute cycles, whilst the larger and more expensive models can do much longer cycles. With the smaller models you also have to let it 'rest' for 10 - 15 minutes after 3 cycles). There seems to be a lot of debate on whether UC's 'pre-steep' your juice or not. Some also say that running the juice through an UC can actually degrade the juice in the long run.

Personally I have found that UC's do speed up steeping quite a bit, but juices still have to be steeped for a while after. I have never noticed any flavor degradation, but then again - I have never kept a juice for months after running it through an UC and steeping for a week or two thereafter. 

The Coil Master model seems to only do 3 minute cycles, so I would avoid that for juice mixing. The Vaporesso model offers the choice of 3 or 8 minute cycles, so I would think that that is a better option (I have been using a great little model from Frankford Arsenal for almost 2 years, but I don't think that that is available anymore):

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-energystash-ultrasonic-cleaner.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/9/17)

Thanks @Lingogrey. I have been thinking of getting an UC for the RDA/RTA cleaning purposes, but I will bear this in mind too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (2/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Lingogrey. I have been thinking of getting an UC for the RDA/RTA cleaning purposes, but I will bear this in mind too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@RenaldoRheeder - Sorry, I 'retract' my comment that the Vaporesso ultrasonic cleaner will be a good option for juice mixing  It seems to be TINY (200 ml capacity) and very low-powered (15 watts). Something like the following (750 ml, 50 W and up to 8 minute cycles) would probably be much better for cleaning gear and for mixing: 

https://www.importitall.co.za/iSoni..._medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_comparisons
http://www.isonicinc.com/d2840

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/9/17)

thanks @Lingogrey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So looks like a magnetic stirrer will work for me. Any suggestions on which one and where to get? I recall vaguely that somebody had it on special at VapeCon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see BlckVapour will have it back in stock soon - hopefully just in time for my trip in 2 weeks time. Yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/9/17)

Looking for 10ml bottles. I saw some on the BlckVapour site, but their tips seems a bit chubby. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

@Silver - I'm getting ready - hope you are too 








Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - I'm getting ready - hope you are too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh @RenaldoRheeder !
You have the labeller too! Damn, i wanted that as well. Hehe
I will get my gear ready tomorrow and the fun can begin
I just need to check which recipes I wanted to creatd. Have them on a spreadsheet very deep somewhere on my harddrive... 

Thanks for the bump !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/10/17)

I am no longer close to starting to mix - I'm there!!!! 


It is only appropriate that I acknowledge @KZOR - my first mix is one of his creations, Jango: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-8#post-529022 and appropriately enough I had to drip it on the atty that he recommended (Flav - clone in my case) and on the mod that I bought from him (VTInbox). Thanks Louis. And thanks @Silver for the menthol idea - I split 10ml off and dropped some menthol in, and it just did something for me. Every juice problem seems to have a menthol solution.

Yeah!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am no longer close to starting to mix - I'm there!!!!
> 
> View attachment 110009
> It is only appropriate that I acknowledge @KZOR - my first mix is one of his creations, Jango: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-8#post-529022 and appropriately enough I had to drip it on the atty that he recommended (Flav - clone in my case) and on the mod that I bought from him (VTInbox). Thanks Louis. And thanks @Silver for the menthol idea - I split 10ml off and dropped some menthol in, and it just did something for me. Every juice problem seems to have a menthol solution.
> ...


Congratulations Mr Rheeder!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (11/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am no longer close to starting to mix - I'm there!!!!
> 
> View attachment 110009
> It is only appropriate that I acknowledge @KZOR - my first mix is one of his creations, Jango: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-8#post-529022 and appropriately enough I had to drip it on the atty that he recommended (Flav - clone in my case) and on the mod that I bought from him (VTInbox). Thanks Louis. And thanks @Silver for the menthol idea - I split 10ml off and dropped some menthol in, and it just did something for me. Every juice problem seems to have a menthol solution.
> ...


Congrats. Now that you have knocked out your first mix there will be many more to follow and I am sure you will enjoy every second of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

